# New Brine setup



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

With help from Kubota I started making Brine this year, unfortunately we have had little to no snow this year, but it gave me plenty of time to get things set up...I got tanks in and set up. I pump everything thru the rafters, brine is made outside, no hoses on floor. I have 3 3000 gallon tanks, one with calcium brine and the other 2 with salt brine...We back trucks in and hook up turn valve and we are done...We mix everything in the truck....we can mix any ratio or straight salt or calcium brine depending on temperature


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Custom Brewing already? Looking good. I like having all the liquid equipment, tanks and such inside. Especially the fill tanks. I don't like dealing with snowy wet slippery hoses and fittings.


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Kubota....I wouldn't have had any thing close to this without your pics, video's and advice...and all the help you have given to others has made for some good reading and schooling ussmileyflag


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks good! 
How'd you like pulling those tans on that trailer?? How far did you have to go?
I hear its HE!! Sometimes!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

No one around here offers that treatment I like to be the first in my area Some customers are asking for that service already
I have old Fertilizer tanks I can use I look at the State Hwy setup they bought looks to be easy to make
Only thing I see need buy is fittings pipe hose and a bigger pump and a truck tank


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

The tanks are harder to put on trailer than to take off trailer, you only need a few people to help, once on the ground they slide pretty good, need to make sure floor is clean of all pebbles or anything that may harm tank ...I only had to drive about 25 miles to get tanks, we have a distributor close thank goodness,


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

The tanks are harder to put on trailer than to take off trailer, you only need a few people to help, once on the ground they slide pretty good, need to make sure floor is clean of all pebbles or anything that may harm tank ...I only had to drive about 25 miles to get tanks, we have a distributor close thank goodness,


Plow man Foster;1439717 said:


> Looks good!
> How'd you like pulling those tans on that trailer?? How far did you have to go?
> I hear its HE!! Sometimes!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Did you have to do anything underneath the floor in order to hold the weight of the tanks?


....


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

White Gardens;1439781 said:


> Did you have to do anything underneath the floor in order to hold the weight of the tanks?
> 
> ....


When I had the floored poured 8 years ago it was put in 6 inches thick, so I hope its fine...that area used to be used to store pallets of salt 4 high sometimes with a total of about 36 pallets in that area and I never had problems, I never really considered the weight before now


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Antlerart06;1439727 said:


> No one around here offers that treatment I like to be the first in my area Some customers are asking for that service already
> I have old Fertilizer tanks I can use I look at the State Hwy setup they bought looks to be easy to make
> Only thing I see need buy is fittings pipe hose and a bigger pump and a truck tank


Thats what we realized after our first sprayer.... We Bought it from a local guy so he gave us a bit of a discount but it was still lik 5k dollars (opposed to 7K) When we made it ourself it came out to be about 3k Not including time..



ndnchief;1439811 said:


> When I had the floored poured 8 years ago it was put in 6 inches thick, so I hope its fine...that area used to be used to store pallets of salt 4 high sometimes with a total of about 36 pallets in that area and I never had problems, I never really considered the weight before now


I never had a problem with my floor! But its good to think about especially since those tanks will weigh close to 30,000 when full!



ndnchief;1439780 said:


> The tanks are harder to put on trailer than to take off trailer, you only need a few people to help, once on the ground they slide pretty good, need to make sure floor is clean of all pebbles or anything that may harm tank ...I only had to drive about 25 miles to get tanks, we have a distributor close thank goodness,


Glad everything worked out!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

ndnchief;1439811 said:


> When I had the floored poured 8 years ago it was put in 6 inches thick, so I hope its fine...that area used to be used to store pallets of salt 4 high sometimes with a total of about 36 pallets in that area and I never had problems, I never really considered the weight before now


I for some reason thought the tanks were upstairs too along with the plumbing. 

My Bad! That concrete floor should be fine.

....


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

By the way, I was so impressed with the way our brine mix worked on the two small events we had this year that we are going to add another spray truck for next season....Our last event was 17 degrees outside with a ground temp of 18.5 degrees....The city and state departments as well as most private contractors had over salted. Most all parking lots were covered with salt and/or salt dust...you couldn't drive down the road without covering your truck in salt dust, most all parking lots looked like crap for days, car washes did well.....anyway spraying our lots went very well, almost, if not instant melting from spraying. All of our lots were melted, none had froze and there was no salt residue on our lots. I had many compliments from store employees on how well things looked, We had zero complaints and everyone was happy, including me since this was our first year spraying and I was very nervous, if not worried beyond belief, but it worked great, To quote Kubota " property managers don't care how you remove the snow and ice as long as you remove it"
I just hope that we get a chance to recoup our investment this year as this has been the worst winter to make money that I can remember..But if not, look out next winter, we will be ready


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

That's good to know as we had the same conditions this year also. The snow was super dry and it took way too much salt to burn it off. A couple of my lots looked horrible, but it was that way everywhere.

If I don't go 100% liquid in those situations, I'm at least doing a pre-wet system next year and should get some really good results and use hopefully half the salt as I normally do.

I'm kicking myself for not getting the system set up this year, but it's good to have the numbers on tons used per season between last years night-mare and this years light winter. I'll be able to calculate closer to the minimum amount of brine I need to have on hand to start out with.

...


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

White Gardens;1440541 said:


> That's good to know as we had the same conditions this year also. The snow was super dry and it took way too much salt to burn it off. A couple of my lots looked horrible, but it was that way everywhere.
> 
> If I don't go 100% liquid in those situations, I'm at least doing a pre-wet system next year and should get some really good results and use hopefully half the salt as I normally do.
> 
> ...


I also bought a new saltdogg vbox this year and added a pre-wet system to it that Buyers sells, I'm planning on spraying the salt with straight calcium if I ever use it, I am only going to use it as a back up in the case that spraying will not give me good results in certain conditions. I got some blue pond dye to add to sprayer as to insure the salt is getting covered equally , Hopefully I'll just be spraying, because it sure is easy compared to salting and you don't have to worry about emptying your box after a storm, whatever is in your tank will be there till the next storm........But then again I am totally new to spraying so every event will be a learning process for me


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ndnchief;1440574 said:


> I also bought a new saltdogg vbox this year and added a pre-wet system to it that Buyers sells, I'm planning on spraying the salt with straight calcium if I ever use it, I am only going to use it as a back up in the case that spraying will not give me good results in certain conditions. I got some blue pond dye to add to sprayer as to insure the salt is getting covered equally , Hopefully I'll just be spraying, because it sure is easy compared to salting and you don't have to worry about emptying your box after a storm, whatever is in your tank will be there till the next storm........But then again I am totally new to spraying so every event will be a learning process for me


Kool Say You have pic of ur truck setup


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

Hope this helps


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice job! Glad to hear everything is working out so far. We also added pre treat to our v box and it was one of the best 200 bucks spent. I need to find a smaller spray tip so I can stretch out the 35 gallons, right now 35 gallons gets us through about 4-6 tons spread. But it works like a champ! We've also been very limited to the number of events we've had but a couple have been very cold and with plain, untreated rock salt we needed almost twice the material down to make it work. With the pre treat we actually used a bit less and got results within 10-15 minutes of applying it. Next year maybe a 65 gallon tank. Our other truck is our liquid truck and as always works in just about any conditions.


----------

